# Nirvana



## kalikisu (Jan 31, 2009)

Just got my pack from nirvana,I got the indoor mix plus 5 mazars. Now out of ten 2 are cracked, started germing two and all the free mazars are in great shape:yay:.To tell the truth it is better than i expected. Now even if both seeds pop boy I got a reveging sativa to pollinate. This is great now i got some hopefully good genetics. Right now my cam is broke but will update on nirvana seeds.


----------



## Codybear (Jan 31, 2009)

How do you know they are mazar.  I dont even see that strain listed on their website. Just wondering cos i just recieved my order but i dont know what the freebies are?  Good luck


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 31, 2009)

Mazar comes free from Gypsy Nirvana Seed Boutique.


----------

